# Der Papst tritt zurück



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Februar 2013)

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspie...ht-mehr-genug-kraft-fuer-das-amt/7765140.html

Sowas, und wir waren doch 2005 so stolz

Zitat Bild "Wir sind Papst"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

tja, dann sind wir jetzt alle zurück getreten.


----------



## vollmi (11 Februar 2013)

Hm. Wäre das jetzt n guter Zeitpunkt sich Beruflich umzuorientieren? Was verdient so ein Papst?

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

Gottes Segen


----------



## Verpolt (11 Februar 2013)

Seit wann darf der zurücktreten?

Paps AD. oder wie?

Dachte immer, der höchste bleibt bis zum Schluß (seines irdischen Daseins)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

ich habe gerad mal nachgeschaut, er hat schon vor jahren geschrieben, das Bischhöffe und Papst
maximal 8 Jahre im Amt bleiben sollten, da hat sich ja wohl dran gehalten.

Trotzdem sollte man seine Endscheidung akzeptieren und vor seiner Arbeit höchsten Respekt haben,
die war glaube ich garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hm. Wäre das jetzt n guter Zeitpunkt sich Beruflich umzuorientieren? Was verdient so ein Papst?
> 
> mfG René



Wetten das der Nachfolger wieder ein männlicher Katholik wird


----------



## Matze001 (11 Februar 2013)

Vielleicht wird es ein schwarzer, so wie der Präsident des mächtigsten Staates der Erde, nun der mächtigste Gottesstaat...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## vollmi (11 Februar 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wetten das der Nachfolger wieder ein männlicher Katholik wird



Ich bin männlich. Der rest ist doch Definitionssache.


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (11 Februar 2013)

Die Meldung gibt es jetzt auch aus einer seriösen Nachrichtenquelle: 

http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/02/eilmeldung-papst-tritt-zuruck-um-wieder.html


----------



## Matze001 (11 Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich bin männlich. Der rest ist doch Definitionssache.



Ich glaube es kommt nicht so gut an wenn du mit deinem Laserpointer vor der Menge stehst ...


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (11 Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich bin männlich. Der rest ist doch Definitionssache.




Aber als Schweizer kannst Du doch nur Gardist werden


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich bin männlich. Der rest ist doch Definitionssache.



Du must dich natürlich schon Hochdienen, Kardinal ist da minimum um bei der nächsten
Wahl dabei zu sein. Jetzt mal ehrlich wann warst du das letzte mal in der Kirche.


----------



## vollmi (11 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich wann warst du das letzte mal in der Kirche.



Grad letztens. Wollte n paar Reliquien für Ebay begutachten.

@Matze. Wieso kommt das nicht gut an? ich führe sie zum Licht 

mfG René


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du must dich natürlich schon Hochdienen, Kardinal ist da minimum um bei der nächsten
> Wahl dabei zu sein. Jetzt mal ehrlich wann warst du das letzte mal in der Kirche.





> Grundsätzlich wählbar ist nach diesen Wahlregeln jeder römisch-katholisch getaufte Mann, es sei denn, er ist ein Häretiker, ein Schismatiker oder ein Simonist. Frauen dagegen sind nicht wählbar.


Quelle Wikepedia

ausserdem wird scheinbar auf einem speziellen stuhl geprüft, ob der gewählte Papst auch die Ausrüstung für dieses Amt hat


----------



## JesperMP (11 Februar 2013)

Erst dachte ich "Was ist ein Pabst" ??
Nach ein bisschen Websuche verstehe ich besser warum die Katholiken es so populär findet:
http://www.freewilliamsburg.com/archives/jesus-pbr.jpg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

das jeder Papst werden kann habe ich ja garnicht gewusst, so eine Spitze Mütze könnte mir gut stehen.
Schützt außerdem vor Sonne und vor Kälte....mmh


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das jeder Papst werden kann habe ich ja garnicht gewusst, so eine Spitze Mütze könnte mir gut stehen.
> Schützt außerdem vor Sonne und vor Kälte....mmh



Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden Helmut

NICHT JEDER

Du musst männliche Geschlechtsorgane vorweisen können.
Komplette Funktion dieser Organe ist aber nicht Voraussetzung.
Selbst Pieseln muss nicht unbedingt sein, ein Katheder lässt sich gut unter der Kutte verstecken


----------



## zotos (11 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> Trotzdem sollte man seine Endscheidung akzeptieren und vor seiner Arbeit höchsten Respekt haben,
> die war glaube ich garnicht so schlecht.



Als radikaler Atheist bin ich entsetzt. Ich hoffe innig das der Nachfolge Pups ein noch konservativerer Hardliner wird.

Wir verdanken diesem Papst die zahlreichen Kirchenaustritte. 
Ich persönlich wünsch mir Pogrom-Müller als Nachfolger.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM868lWpeB4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75UYLpzKUeE


----------



## mariob (11 Februar 2013)

Vieeel wichtiger,
in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> Als radikaler Atheist bin...



Bruder im Geiste...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Februar 2013)

tja.... was soll ich sagen ???? Die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff... aber soll der Kapitän nicht als letzter runter ? Ach nee.... in Italien muss das ja nicht mehr sein


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> .. Was verdient so ein Papst?..


Soweit ich weiß verdient so ein Papst garnichts! Er bekommt einfach alles so vorne und hinten reingeschoben.


----------



## IBFS (11 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bruder im Geiste...




Wenn  der Papst zurücktritt, ist das ein Zeichen dafür, das erst selbst nicht  an Gott glaubt. 
Sonst würde er solange er lebt die Kraft Gottes in sich  spüren oder merken das er bald am 
Tisch der Ewigkeit Platz darf und mit  Würde darauf warten. Er ist sich also unsicher, 
und will noch ein paar  ruhige Tage haben.

Frank, den nur an das Gute im Menschen glaubt (auch wenn es schwerfällt) und der ansonsten versucht zu wissen und nicht nur zu glauben.


----------



## Toki0604 (11 Februar 2013)

> Seine geistigen und körperlichen Kräfte hätten in den vergangenen  Monaten derart abgenommen, dass er seinen Dienst nicht mehr ausreichend  ausführen könne


Diese Einsicht und Entscheidung würde ich von einigen viel viel jüngeren Politikern gerne mal sehen.
Aber die bekommen außer Gottes Segen halt noch viel zu viel Geld. Das vernebelt die Einsicht...und verhindert die Entscheidung...

Könnte man doch Politiker wählen wie den Papst.
In der Kirche gibt es Regeln die bekannt sind ( Diese vertritt der gewählte Papst in der Regel wehemend )
In der Politik wählt man einen Politiker der viel verspricht ( Dieser macht sich die Regeln nach der Wahl wie er sie gerade braucht )

Der Papst wird nach Dienstzeitende gefüttert bis er stirbt...
Die Politiker werden nach Dienstzeitende vollgestopft bis sie platzen...

Sorry, Toki


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn  der Papst zurücktritt, ist das ein Zeichen dafür, das erst selbst nicht  an Gott glaubt.
> .....



Ich glaube er hat einfach die Schnauze voll von all den Intrigen und Machtspielchen die da rund um das Amt gespielt werden. Mit Gott hat das doch schon lange nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Februar 2013)

Gott - wer oder was ist Gott?

Eine hübsche Sache, die ich heute hörte: er hat gekündigt.

noch hübscher fand ich: Vorruhestand!


----------



## Gebs (11 Februar 2013)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Er bekommt einfach alles so vorne und hinten reingeschoben.



Ist Homosexualität bei denen denn nicht verboten?

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Februar 2013)

mit seiner Sexualität hat der Mensch ein grundsätzliches Problem, vermutlich, seit die krank machen kann...


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2013)

Respekt ist etwas was hier fehlt.
Mensch wenn ihr so mit euren Kollegen und Kunden umgeht, gute Nacht Deutschland.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Respekt ist etwas was hier fehlt.
> Mensch wenn ihr so mit euren Kollegen und Kunden umgeht, gute Nacht Deutschland.



Er hat erkannt, dass er seinen "Job" nicht mehr richtig ausüben kann und tritt ab.
Ich finde auch, dass diese Entscheidung Respekt verdient und als Vorbild für so manchen Politiker, Manager oder Ähnliches gelten kann.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Respekt ist etwas was hier fehlt.
> Mensch wenn ihr so mit euren Kollegen und Kunden umgeht, gute Nacht Deutschland.
> 
> 
> bike



Respekt ??? ?? Vor der katholischen Kirche ?  Ich Lach mich weg......


----------



## M-Ott (12 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Respekt ist etwas was hier fehlt.


Ist ein Bisschen viel verlangt, für jemanden, der die katholische Kirche in keinster Weise weitergebracht und der wenig Respekt für die Belange der Missbrauchsopfer, der HIV-Kranken in Afrika, der Vergewaltigungsopfer in Deutschland (ich könnte, aber möchte die Liste nicht länger fortsetzen) gezeigt hat.
Der Papst mag der religiöse Führer der gläubigen, katholischen Christen sein, ich bin weder das eine, noch das andere, vielleicht ist deswegen mein Blick nicht verstellt.

Vielleicht ist der nächste Papst etwas weniger realitätsfremd und bringt die katholische Kirche aus dem Mittelalter heraus. Es würde der Welt gut tun, wenn es jemand würde, der nicht der Meinung ist, dass Harry Potter zur Zersetzung des Christentums beiträgt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2013)

Ich glaube ja nur an den einen Gott 'Money', aber den Papst für das Elend der Welt
verantwortlich zu machen ist doch genauso veraltet und verkrustet wie die Kirche 
selber. Das aktuelle Thema in Köln wo die Ärzte nicht geholfen haben, könnte auch
eine trotz Reaktion der Ärzte gewesen sein, um eine Endscheidung zu erzwingen. 
In erster Linie sollte man doch erst einmal den Vergawaltiger 'Verteufeln'.


----------



## M-Ott (12 Februar 2013)

@Helmut
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die antiquierte und sehr konservative moralische Haltung der katholischen Kirche (und vieler anderer Religiöser Gruppen, aber das ist ein anderes Problem) in vielerlei Aspekten dazu beiträgt, dass die Welt kein besserer Ort wird. Ich mache die katholische Kirche nicht für das Elend in der Welt verantwortlich. Vielleicht war es tatsächlich ein Trotzreaktion der Ärzte, aber es ist ja wohl unbestritten, welche Haltung die katholische Kirche zu diesem Aspekt bis vor kurzem öffentlich gemacht hat und dies dürfte nicht unwesentlich zu der Entscheidung der Ärzte beigetragen haben. Ebenso ist es unbestritten, dass die Aufklärung des Missbrauchskandals nicht eben zügig und transparent vonstatten ging. Und es ist auch unbestritten, dass die katholische Kirche Verhütung selbst zum Schutz der eigenen Gesundheit immer noch nicht billigt.
In der Summe kann ich also durchaus sagen, dass Papst Benedikt seine Chance verpasst hat, die katholische Kirche in die Gegenwart zu führen und damit die Welt zu einem besseren Ort zu machen. Eine moderne Kirche lässt sich nicht an Twitter festmachen, sondern daran, ob den Lebensumständen der Gläubigen in den Glaubensrichtlinien Rechnung getragen wird.


----------



## Aventinus (12 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Respekt ??? ?? Vor der katholischen Kirche ?  Ich Lach mich weg......



Ich finde, der Schritt an sich ist respektabel.
Seine Taten in den letzten acht Jahren würde ich da eher differenziert betrachten. Bzgl. der Missbrauchtsfälle hat er sich ja nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Ebenso die Aussagen zu Homosexulaität oder Abtreibung. Ich bin sicher ein Vertreter des Kath. Glaubens, aber den Schritt finde ich respektabel. Denkt zurück an Johannes Paul II, den musste man ja bis zu letzt hinter den Altar lehen damit er dem Gottesdienst beiwohnen konnte.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Februar 2013)

> Denkt zurück an Johannes Paul II, den musste man ja bis zu letzt hinter  den Altar lehen damit er dem Gottesdienst beiwohnen konnte.



Das ist gut. Seien wir mal froh, dass sie ihn nicht ausgestopft haben.
Ich komme garade vom Zeitungskiosk. Auf allen Zeitungen ein riesen Bild von Herrn Ratzinger.
Ausser auf einer. Da ich diese nicht lesen konne, und viele ü vorkamen, gehe ich davon aus, dass dies ein türkisches Blatt war.


----------



## UniMog (12 Februar 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Da ich diese nicht lesen konne, und viele ü vorkamen, gehe ich davon aus, dass dies ein türkisches Blatt war.



Nicht schlimm damit kann man den Grill im Sommer gut anzünden..... brennt perfekt


----------



## UniMog (12 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Respekt ??? ?? Vor der katholischen Kirche ?  Ich Lach mich weg......



Sei froh das wir nicht beim Islam sind..... ;-) Wenn dort jemand lacht gibt es richtig was auf die Fresse oder sofort den Kopf ab... also haste Glück das wir das wir gebildeter sind ROFLMAO


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Respekt ??? ?? Vor der katholischen Kirche ?  Ich Lach mich weg......


mein Respekt vor der Kirche ist wesentlich von Angst vor ihr geprägt. Ich versuche es mit Toleranz zu nehmen, aber akzeptieren werde ich nicht.

Wenn (Kirchen-)Recht zu Unrecht wird, wird Widerstand zur Pflicht.


----------



## IBFS (12 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Respekt ist etwas was hier fehlt.
> *Mensch wenn ihr so mit euren Kollegen und Kunden umgeht, gute Nacht Deutschland.*




*Mensch wenn ihr so mit euren Forumskollegen umgeht, gute Nacht SPS-Forum.*

Das wäre auch ein guter Satz, gelle.

Frank


----------



## zotos (12 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Respekt ist etwas was hier fehlt.
> Mensch wenn ihr so mit euren Kollegen und Kunden umgeht, gute Nacht Deutschland.
> 
> 
> bike



Zu meinen Kollegen und Kunden zählen zum Glück keinen Benedikt XVI, keinen Kim Jong Il, keinen George W. Bush, keinen Mahmud Ahmadinedschad, usw. 

Warum sollte man vor so einer Person Respekt haben?


----------



## bike (12 Februar 2013)

Seltsam, wie sich doch sehr viele, die ja, nach eigener Aussage absolut nichts mit der Kirche am Hut haben, bedroht fühlen.
Wenn ich mit der Kirche nichts zu tun habe, warum dann solche eine Auswucherung wegen dem Rücktritt eines Mannes, der nicht mehr so ganz jung und gesund ist?

Wenn ich solch ein Weltbild hätte, würde ich ernsthaft nachdenken.

Toleranz muss nach allen Seiten sein und nicht nur die, die einem passt.
Aber macht weiter, wenn ihr sonst nichts zu tun habt.



bike


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Februar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> Zu meinen Kollegen und Kunden zählen zum Glück keinen ...


ich beneide Dich. Leider hab (oder hatte?) ich Personen in meinem Umfeld, die diese Persönlichkeiten zwar vielleicht gerne überragt hätten, aber dazu in keinster Weise in einer realistischen Form dazu in der Lage waren.

Nach dem Fehlversuch, bei der Sekte http://www.anonyme-alkoholiker.de/ Zuflucht zu finden, habe ich nun http://www.dgta.de/ ins Auge gefasst. Ob das jedoch noch in diesem Jahrhundert Weltreligion werden kann, wage ich angesichts des Insektariums, in dem ich (wir) mich (uns) befinde zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Seltsam, wie sich doch sehr viele, die ja, nach eigener Aussage absolut nichts mit der Kirche am Hut haben, bedroht fühlen.
> Wenn ich mit der Kirche nichts zu tun habe, warum dann solche eine Auswucherung wegen dem Rücktritt eines Mannes, der nicht mehr so ganz jung und gesund ist?


1a: ich fühle mich von der Kirche und von den von ihr ausgehenden Wertvorstellungen und Normungsversuchen bedroht.

1b: Benedikt hat seine Reformvorhaben nicht durchsetzen können. Er gibt auf, bevor er stirbt.


----------



## bike (12 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> 1a: ich fühle mich von der Kirche und von den von ihr ausgehenden Wertvorstellungen und Normungsversuchen bedroht.
> 
> 1b: Benedikt hat seine Reformvorhaben nicht durchsetzen können. Er gibt auf, bevor er stirbt.



Da hilft nur eins:
 Gehirn suchen, nutzen und dann rational dieses nutzen.
Oder in Ruhe zum Stammtisch gehen, das hilft auch, wenn man noch Freunde hat 

Das war mein letzter Kommentar dazu, denn ich habe anderes zu tun.

Und nein, ich bin kein Katholik, aber ich hätte auch kein Problem damit.



bike


----------



## vollmi (12 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Seltsam, wie sich doch sehr viele, die ja, nach eigener Aussage absolut nichts mit der Kirche am Hut haben, bedroht fühlen.



Natürlich fühle ich mich von einer Organisation bedroht welche, würde sie wieder Macht bekommen sofort die Inquisition wieder einführen würde.
Deren Missionarischer Eifer geht mir schon lange auf den Geist.
Nur schon die Menge Indigenen Völker die auf das Konto deren Missionare geht ist nicht zu überschaun. Da müssen sich die Industriellen Holzfäller ziemlich anstrengen um das einzuholen.

Und solange diese Institution sich nicht ordendlich reformiert und anständige Vergangenheitsbewältigung stattfindet sind ihre guten Züge der einzige Grund die Institution nicht zu zerschlagen.
Für mich gibts da keinen unterschied zu anderen Sekten ausser der Mitgliederzahl.

mfg René


----------



## UniMog (12 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> 1a: ich fühle mich von der Kirche und von den von ihr ausgehenden Wertvorstellungen und Normungsversuchen bedroht.



Na wenn Du dich da schon bedroht fühlst.......  wir haben ein paar Religionen und Radikale in Deutschland von den geht wirklich eine Bedrohung ausgeht.




Perfektionist schrieb:


> 1b: Benedikt hat seine Reformvorhaben nicht durchsetzen können. Er gibt auf, bevor er stirbt.



Wenn er vielleicht krank ist hat das nichts mit aufgeben zu tun.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Nach dem Fehlversuch, bei der Sekte http://www.anonyme-alkoholiker.de/ Zuflucht zu finden...





bike schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins:
> ...in Ruhe zum Stammtisch gehen, das hilft auch, wenn man noch Freunde hat



Wer soll jetzt einen Saufen gehen, der Perfekte oder der Papst ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Februar 2013)

Mich interessiert die katholische Kirche nicht wirklich,
aber Deutschlands größter staatlich subventionierter 
Konzern ist ja allgegenwärtig. 

Er mag ja ganz nett sein, der künftige Ex-Papst, aber 
er hat die mittelalterlichen Vorstellung bekräftigt, 
statt sie den sich ändernden Weltanschauungen 
anzupassen. Vielleicht kommt jetzt ja doch ein 
echter Reformer ans Steuer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2013)

Ich glaube nich das die Kirche sich Reformieren lässt, dafür ist der Moloch
viel zu groß. Auch wenn es durch ihren Pontifex eine Art von Diktatur ist,
kann er seinen Willen nicht durchsetzen, dann bricht das Ding noch mehr
auseinander. Komm ein junge frischer und allseits beliebter neuer, gibt es
bestimmt ein paar Kardinäle oder Bischöfe denen er nich in den Kram passt.


----------



## Toki0604 (12 Februar 2013)

> Komm ein junge frischer und allseits beliebter neuer, gibt es
> bestimmt ein paar Kardinäle oder Bischöfe denen er nich in den Kram passt.


In 2000 Jahren hat sich an der Haltung der Kirche nichts wesentliches verändert, 
nur die Wahrnehmung der Menschen hat sich dem Fortschritt nicht entzogen.
Dem gegenüber hat sich die Haltung der Menschen der Kirche gegenüber stark verändert.
Es wird immer welche geben die den Regeln der Kirche wie Traditionen hinterher hängen.
Doch die "Gläubigen" sind letztlich nichts anderes als "Kunden". 
Wenn das Angebot nicht in die aktuelle Zeitgeschichte passt, dann verliert man seine "Kunden".

Amen...


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Februar 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Na wenn Du dich da schon bedroht fühlst.......  wir haben ein paar Religionen und Radikale in Deutschland von den geht wirklich eine Bedrohung ausgeht.


So leid es mir tut: christliche und islamische Kirchen sind radikal. Und die mit den weißen Schnürsenkeln mag ich auch nicht. Für mich sind alle, die jemanden anders nicht so leben lassen können, wie er es möchte, ein Problem, solange diese Andersartigkeit nur gegen irgendwelche Normen verstößt, die in Wirklichkeit kein echtes Problem darstellen, sondern nur willkürlich als Andersartigkeit definiert werden.



UniMog schrieb:


> Wenn er vielleicht krank ist hat das nichts mit aufgeben zu tun.


dazu müsste er sich zugestehen, geisteskrank zu sein. Egal, wie einschränkend die körperlichen Gebrechen sein mögen, wenn er nicht dement ist, kann er seine Standpunkte weiterhin vertreten. Ob ich persönlich damit übereinstimmen würde, sei mal dahingestellt - dazu befasse ich mich nicht intensiv genug mit dieser Materie eines religiösen, in diesem Falle nicht gerade unerheblichen Machthabers.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2013)

Nah ja, er soll ja nicht krank sein halt nur geschwächt, in Anbetracht seines
Alters mehr als verständlich. Ich denke da er für sein Alter auch ein ganz schön
hohes Arbeitspensum vollbracht hat, das muß hier erst mal einer nachmachen. 

Von einen Papst wird auch ein wenig mehr verlangt als ein Stubenhocker zu sein,
er muß präsent sein und das auf der ganzen Welt. Da kann ein Flug zum Weltjugendtag
in Rio schnell der letzte sein. 

Es war bestimmt für ihn auch nicht Leicht derjenige zu sein de mit einer 700 Jährigen Tradition 
zu brechen, vielleicht ist er insgeheim ein viel größerer Reformer als wir denken. Wer weiß
schon was da alles so im Vatikan passiert.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Februar 2013)

wer weiß schon...

leider ist das für mich eines der erschreckendsten Dinge, wenn man nicht weiß 

Gut - ich gebe zu, man muss nicht eine Halbleiche von Jugendtag zu Jugendtag herumschleifen wollen (ich will nun wirklich niemanden provozieren oder auch nur nahe treten wollen).

Aber dennoch kann auch ein Stubenhocker die Welt verändern, in Anbetracht seiner menschlichen Unzulänglichkeit und Bewusstwerdung dessen vielleicht noch mehr, als jemand anderes, dessen Demut vor dem Lauf des Lebens vielleicht noch nicht so ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## Approx (13 Februar 2013)

*oh je*

Wenn ich solche Sätze lese...


Perfektionist schrieb:


> Aber dennoch kann auch ein Stubenhocker die Welt verändern, in Anbetracht seiner menschlichen Unzulänglichkeit und Bewusstwerdung dessen vielleicht noch mehr, als jemand anderes, dessen Demut vor dem Lauf des Lebens vielleicht noch nicht so ausgeprägt ist.



...frage ich mich: Redest Du auch privat so?
Wen möchtest Du mit diesen künstlich geschwollenen Aussagen beeindrucken?.
Mach mal nen Test!



Approx


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Februar 2013)

Approx schrieb:


> Mach mal nen Test!


danke für den Link, muss ich mir mal reinziehen.

Den Balken in meinen Augen glaube ich schon gut zu erkennen, jedoch hat sich weder eine Kasse noch ein Arzt bislang gefunden, die mich kurieren wollten.

Aber Du hast Recht, hinter diesen Schwellungen verbirgt sich ein brüchiges Selbstwertgefühl. Eric Berne hat das mal so ausgedrückt:


> [FONT=Constantia, serif]Frage:
> Sind Sie nicht ziemlich arrogant?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Constantia, serif]Antwort:
> Ich wirke nur dann arrogant, wenn ich mich ganz bescheiden fühle,
> ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Februar 2013)

*Plagiatsopfer*

Es ist doch ganz klar, der gute alte Herr ist den deutschen Plagiatsjägern zum Opfer gefallen. Anders kann ich mir einen Rücktritt einfach nicht erklären.

 :s18:


----------



## UniMog (13 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> So leid es mir tut: christliche und islamische Kirchen sind radikal.



Ich glaube das der Islam heute im Jahr 2013 da ist wo die Christian schon im 13. Jahrhundert waren. 
Oder gibt es Steinigungen vor dem Petersdom in Rom ???  Im Iran und anderen arabischen Ländern werden sie bis heute von Richtern verfügt.

Uns auf eine Stufe stellen mit den Vollidioten   :shock: ..... die unsere Toleranz als Schwäche auslegen ist auch ne Lachnummer

Unsere Kreuzzüge des christlichen Abendlands sind zum Glück vorbei........... und jetzt wieder zumThema


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Februar 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich glaube das der Islam heute im Jahr 2013 da ist wo die Christian schon im 13. Jahrhundert waren.
> Oder gibt es Steinigungen vor dem Petersdom in Rom ???  Im Iran und anderen arabischen Ländern werden sie bis heute von Richtern verfügt.
> 
> Uns auf eine Stufe stellen mit den Vollidioten   :shock: ..... die unsere Toleranz als Schwäche auslegen ist auch ne Lachnummer
> ...


OK, dass bei denen die Zeit soweit zurück stehen geblieben ist, wusste ich noch nicht. Die Ignoranz unserer Kirchen hat mich schon erschreckt, diese mutmaßliche Ignoranz des Islam gegenüber forderungswerten Menschgrundrechten noch mehr.


----------



## mariob (14 Februar 2013)

Naja,
dann will ich auch mal was sinnvolles beitragen:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/02/ratgeber-alles-was-sie-uber-den.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Februar 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> .. dann will ich auch mal was sinnvolles beitragen:
> http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/02/ratgeber-alles-was-sie-uber-den.html..



In dem Beitrag liest man:


> ..Sein Papstring wird nach dem Ende seiner Amtszeit zerstört..


Das finde ich ok, nach so langer Zeit wird's aber auch Zeit. Wenn man sich das mal bildlich vorstellt, igitt. Aber warum durfte der Mann keine normale Unterwäsche tragen?


----------



## mariob (27 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
Neuigkeiten:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/02/benedikt-xvi-fliegt-ein-letztes-mal.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 März 2013)

Meine Güte ist Wikipedia schnell ..... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jorge_Mario_Bergoglio


Bin ja mal gespannt wie lange die nicht so positiven Sätze noch drin stehen 



> [h=3]Quelle : Wikipedia 13.03.2013 : 21:00 Uhr
> 
> Ehe für Homosexuelle [Bearbeiten][/h]Im Zug der Diskussion um die Öffnung der Ehe für Homosexuelle in Argentinien im Jahr 2010, sprach Jorge Bergoglio von einer „Attacke auf Gottes Plan“.[SUP][4][/SUP]
> [h=3]Verhältnis zur Militärdiktatur [Bearbeiten][/h]Bergoglio wurde verschiedentlich eine zu große Nähe zur früheren argentinischen Militärdiktatur von 1976 bis 1983 und deren selbsterklärten „Schmutzigen Krieg“ gegen Oppositionelle vorgeworfen. Die Diktatoren ließen bis zu 30.000 als „subversiv“ eingestufte echte oder vermeintliche Regimegegner heimlich entführen und ermorden, die als Desaparecidos (span. _Die Verschwundenen_) bekannt geworden sind. Der Menschenrechtsanwalt Marcelo Perrilli warf dem in Argentinien als „Kardinal der Armen“ verehrten Bergoglio 2005 vor, in das gewaltsame _Verschwindenlassen_der Jesuiten Franz Jalics und Orlando Yorio im Jahr 1976 verwickelt gewesen zu sein. Perrilli erstattete deshalb Anzeige gegen Bergoglio bei einem Gericht in Buenos Aires. Ein Sprecher des Kardinals bezeichnete die Anzeige als Verleumdung.[SUP][5][/SUP] Nachdem sie wieder freigekommen waren, sagten Jalics und Yorio gegenüber dem Ordensgeneral Pedro Arrupe in Rom aus, sie seien von Bergoglio denunziert worden. Noch während die beiden Priester verschwunden waren, hatte Bergoglio Arrupe brieflich mitgeteilt, Jalics und Yorio seien aus dem Jesuitenorden ausgeschlossen worden.[SUP][6][/SUP]
> ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 März 2013)

Aber er hat sich den Namen Franziskus gegeben. Und der Heilige Franziskus hat sich auch geleutert



> Als Walter III. von Brienne, ein Lehnsmann des Papstes, 1204 oder 1205 einen Kriegszug nach Apulien  in Süditalien vorbereitete, um dort für den Papst die Herrschaft gegen  die Staufer wiederzugewinnen, machte Franziskus sich mit Pferd und  Rüstung auf den Weg nach Apulien, um sich dem papsttreuen Ritter  anzuschließen, kehrte aber um, als er noch auf dem Weg dorthin war. Die  Legenden erklärten seine Umkehr damit, dass Franziskus von Gott im Traum  aufgerufen worden sei, sich statt in den Dienst eines weltlichen  Ritters in den Dienst Gottes zu stellen; so träumte er laut der zweiten  Franziskus-Biographie des Thomas von Celano, dass er wie folgt angesprochen worden sei:
> _„Wer kann dir Besseres geben? Der Herr oder der Knecht“__Franz antwortet: „Der Herr!“__Darauf die Stimme: „Warum dienst du dem Knecht statt dem Herrn?“__Franz: „Was willst du Herr, das ich tun soll?“__Der Herr: „Kehre zurück in deine Heimat, denn ich will dein Gesicht in geistlicher Weise erfüllen.“_ Franziskus zog sich in der folgenden Zeit zunehmend aus seinem  Freundeskreis zurück und suchte die Einsamkeit. 1205 oder 1206 unternahm  er eine Wallfahrt nach Rom, auf der er der Legende nach mit einem  Bettler die Kleidung tauschte, um das Leben in vollkommener Armut  „auszuprobieren“. Sein Verhalten brachte ihn in Konflikt mit seinem  Vater, der mit seinem ältesten Sohn große Pläne hatte und es nicht  duldete, dass er Waren aus dem Laden als Almosen gab.
> 
> 
> Quelle Wikipedia


----------



## Sinix (14 März 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt wie lange die nicht so positiven Sätze noch drin stehen



Kannst ja wieder rein stellen, ist doch eine freie Enzyklopädie*ROFL*


----------

